
Dole, a Full Stack Banana Company - dhruvkar
https://www.flexport.com/blog/why-dole-owns-container-ships/
======
artsyca
I have seen these containers firsthand and didn't give them much notice --
it's amazing the sort of thing that can be right there below the surface when
you begin to look deeper.

It was an awesome sight though, the containers all lined up in perfect rows.

